# My favourite cat is no more



## Shomikm (Sep 24, 2021)

I found Chikoo five years ago, a kitten who was injured. We took care of her and she lived with us like a queen. She loved me a lot. My wife called up about two hours ago saying that Chikoo is motionless. My wife is at the vet's clinic now but I know Chi is gone. I am 800 miles from home and 







I will never see her again. She had dinner and was playing and then my son found her motionless. I feel terrible.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. Of course it feels terrible, and I offer my condolences, as will others here when they read this. It is so hard when you lose one like that, so suddenly.


----------



## Shomikm (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you Mosi for your sympathy, kind words and support.


----------



## Shomikm (Sep 24, 2021)

After my cat Chikoo passed away two days ago my second cat Chotu seems to be a little dull. She had seen Chikoo's unresponsive body. Today she was sitting with her face towards the wall and meowing. I don't know what she was trying to convey but it was strange. I have never seen her do that before. Was she mourning because she was sad? Should I adopt a stray kitten to keep her company?


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Shomikm. I'm so very sorry to hear that your Chikoo has passed, and understand how sad you feel about being so far from home at the time. We all need to go through a grieving process when we lose someone we love and it can take a long time to heal. Chotu may also be grieving for her too and is mourning Chi the only way she knows how, so giving her a lot of attention could help her, and you, get through it. 

It may be best for both of you to take the time to grieve before you adopt another pet. You will never forget Chi, but the pain becomes a little easier to bear over time. When you're ready, there are many cats out there who need a good home and loving family, and such a kind person as yourself will certainly give them one.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shomikm, I am so very sorry for your loss. I can sympathize as we've had (and lost) many cats. I can't even imagine what it would be like being away from home when your precious baby passes. My sympathies. 

Every situation is different, but we had Andy and Toby, who were close. Toby passed after 6 years due to extreme asthma. This was very sudden and unexpected. We loved Toby more than words can say. Andy was still affectionate but seemed "lost". We wanted to wait a while before adopting another cat, but after a month we adopted Bugsy, another male cat close to Andy's age. They are best buds and Andy seems to be more outgoing, confident and happy now. As M said, there are so many cats out there that need good homes, it might be worth doing a search for a cat that can revive Chotu's spirits.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Shomikm said:


> After my cat Chikoo passed away two days ago my second cat Chotu seems to be a little dull. She had seen Chikoo's unresponsive body. Today she was sitting with her face towards the wall and meowing. I don't know what she was trying to convey but it was strange. I have never seen her do that before. Was she mourning because she was sad? Should I adopt a stray kitten to keep her company?


Yes, in my opinion she is mourning.
But it is too early to get another cat, in my opinion.
If your best friend died, would you be all eager to go out and try to make a new best friend? Probably not and animals are just the same. Give it time. Once she is back to normal again is soon enough to get another cat. And, make sure that if you do it is with the understanding that she may not like or want the newcomer, so it would be best if it is a situation in which you can take the new cat back if it is not working out. Your cat has lost her buddy, so the last thing she needs is to have a new cat she doesn't like or want come into the house and stay there against her wishes.


----------

